# iPhone 6. Worst iPhone EVER?



## catfishcalhoun (Aug 24, 2011)

It's reported that the most problematic iPhone has been the iPhone 6 at a 22% failure rate. Anecdotally, I'm having the same results. The most reliable, reportedly, are the 8 Plus and the X, at 3% failure. 

Does this match up with you Genious' recommendations and/or in-store experiences?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

My wife had no problems with her iPhone 6 until she dropped it in an ocean inlet while kayaking, and her replacement 6S has beeen working without problems.

What problems have you been having???

PS: Where did you get those failure specs from?? I trust they weren't from some Samsung of Android site. ;D





- Patrick
======


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

My iPhone 6S continues to be a delight to use. Zero complaints.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Both my 6 and 6S worked great and were passed on to my son and a friend. Both are still performing without issue. My 8 Plus purchased in October of 2017 failed and was replaced by Apple free of charge in January of 2018, pretty much the opposite of your description of the models. It now works flawlessly. Go figure.


----------



## catfishcalhoun (Aug 24, 2011)

The info comes from a company called Blancco. Here's the story. https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/6768686/best-iphone-worst-6-8-plus-x-fail-break-design/

Additionally my 6's issues are, 

I have a very weak signal where I live outside Calgary, "No Signal" showing quite often. I can drive into work from NW to SE and when I get there it still shows "No Signal" and I'm forced to either turn "Airplane" mode on and off or cycle the power to find a signal. 

Siri can neither speak or hear me. Dialog appears when I hold the home button down but there is no communication. 

I'll get txts in batches even with wifi and four bars reception.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> I have a very weak signal where I live outside Calgary, "No Signal" showing quite often. I can drive into work from NW to SE and when I get there it still shows "No Signal" and I'm forced to either turn "Airplane" mode on and off or cycle the power to find a signal.



That sure doesn't sound normal for that area. One of my sons lives in Okotoks and does contract work all around there and the Calgary area, and Beyond, and has never had any coverage or other problems with any of his iPhones that I've ever heard of. And I know he would let me know if he had. His wife also has never had such troubles and she often travels between Okotoks, Black Diamond and Calgary and High River.

Have you taken your iPhone into any of the Apple Stores in Calgary and get the geniuses to run some diagnostic tests on it???
Reading some failure charts sure in the hell won't get it fixed!!!



PS: From your ehMac username, I thought you might be from the south and some ******* boonie country. ;-) ;D 

- Patrick
======


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

How's this for mileage: my iPhone is a 3GS, still going strong.

Of course, I only use it for phone calls, messaging, occasional tethering. And as an iPod.

Indestructible gear- touch wood.


----------



## catfishcalhoun (Aug 24, 2011)

pm-r said:


> PS: From your ehMac username, I thought you might be from the south and some ******* boonie country. ;-) ;D
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I am. I'm from Northeastern Oklahoma. A HILLBILLY, distinct from a *******, from the Ozarks, thank you very much. :-{}


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> A HILLBILLY, distinct from a *******, from the Ozarks, thank you very much



Neat!!! They are the ones that can still some good whisky and play the banjo aren't they???  

Is this article correct or accurate???
_*Hillbilly vs. ******* – What’s the Difference?*_
https://writingexplained.org/hillbilly-vs-*******-difference





- Patrick
======


----------



## TiltAgain (Jun 27, 2016)

hexdiy said:


> How's this for mileage: my iPhone is a 3GS, still going strong.
> 
> Of course, I only use it for phone calls, messaging, occasional tethering. And as an iPod.
> 
> Indestructible gear- touch wood.


*sigh* and here I was, feeling quite smug with my iPhone 5, until you came along with your 3GS! 

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

hexdiy said:


> How's this for mileage: my iPhone is a 3GS, still going strong.
> 
> Of course, I only use it for phone calls, messaging, occasional tethering. And as an iPod.
> 
> Indestructible gear- touch wood.


Can't match that, but my iPhone 4, one model later, is still going strong as well. I use it without a SIM card in my antique vehicles to play my music through the stereo systems.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> Can't match that, but my iPhone 4, one model later, is still going strong as well.



We also have a iPhone 4 that can still work well but hasn't been used for a while.

I may use it and stick the SIM card in it from my Samsung FlipPhone if and when it finally fails that works well for my use.

PS: The 7-11 Speakout SIM card I use costs me less than $50.00/year and any surplus time gets rolled over if renewed before the year expires.




- Patrick
======


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Had an iPhone 6 that was problem free and still is. Been passed down to my mom and now to my dad. There was the one issue that was fixed by Apple on recall and that was something with the camera lens shaking or giving blurry pictures. Was fixed free and nothing else to complain about.


----------

